# Hard Water Line



## geaves (9 Mar 2012)

Apologies if this is in the wrong place   Essex has very hard water, when I moved into our current house I had a water softener fitted, consequently the only 2 taps that draw mains water are the kitchen and the outside garden tap.

I usually use the kitchen tap for tank filling, however on an open glass tank I get a lime scale line (which I assume is calcium carbonate) form at the water line, currently I have to keep this removed twice a day and use a soft algae cloth and my finger nail for any stubborn bits to remove it. Would a magnetic style algae cleaner for glass tanks be just as effective, or is there another way of keeping this under control.     

Geoff


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Mar 2012)

it will always happen in open top tanks and its such a pain i invested in a TMC auto top up pump, as the water level never goes down it does cause water lines.  Not really practical with smaller tanks though, just top up as often as possible and scrub on WC day.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Mar 2012)

Any acid will dissolve calcium carbonate. The stronger the acid, the faster it will dissolve. Vinegar (ascetic acid) or lemon/lime/orange juice (citric acid) are weak, non-toxic acids that will do the trick. Strong acids such as pool acid (typically Muriatic AKA hydrochloric acid) or pH Down, which is most likely Sulphuric acid, or even Phosphoric acid found in Coca Cola can also be used with probably greater effectiveness.

Cheers,


----------



## chump54 (10 Mar 2012)

i use vinegar... does the trick. and smells like fish n chips


----------



## geaves (11 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Any acid will dissolve calcium carbonate. The stronger the acid, the faster it will dissolve. Vinegar (ascetic acid) or lemon/lime/orange juice (citric acid) are weak, non-toxic acids that will do the trick. Strong acids such as pool acid (typically Muriatic AKA hydrochloric acid) or pH Down, which is most likely Sulphuric acid, or even Phosphoric acid found in Coca Cola can also be used with probably greater effectiveness.
> 
> Cheers,



Thought about lemon juice as that is what we have to use in the kettle.....so I'll give it a go...thx.

Geoff


----------



## geaves (11 Mar 2012)

chump54 said:
			
		

> i use vinegar... does the trick. and smells like fish n chips



Malt or white....  suppose it depends on the fish....


----------



## ghostsword (14 Mar 2012)

Actually looking at ph down, it is cheap and can be used safely. Just a cloth soaked is enough to clean the sides. 


___________________________


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Mar 2012)

Hi Luis,
            Ironically, this is the only valuable use for pH Down. Do not use it for anything else.

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi Luis,
> Ironically, this is the only valuable use for pH Down. Do not use it for anything else.
> 
> Cheers,



Cos the pH will bounce right back at ya right ?


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi Luis,
> Ironically, this is the only valuable use for pH Down. Do not use it for anything else.
> 
> Cheers,



Yep, I never thought of using it, i don't even know what is the ph of my water..  as long as I have CO2 and plenty of ferts the fish and plants are happy. 

Now I am worried a bit about TDS, as it is at about 600, so started to do WC with RO water.  

But if ph down cleans tanks then it is a good product, and safer than most commercial products. 

I was soaking my pipes on a diluted bleach solution and then soak again for 24 hours on water.

Using pH down would be a safer product to use. 

Another great tip from you mate, thanks. 


___________________________


----------

